# Chain of Command



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A young Lieutenant was walking across the base when he noticed two soldiers standing at attention on either side of a park bench.

The Lieutenant asked the first soldier, "Private, are you two men guarding this bench?"

"Yes sir!" replied the private.

"And why?" asked the Lieutenant.

"We replaced the previous guards sent here by Captain Smith, sir!"

"Oh, I see. Alright then. Carry on." They exchanged salutes and the Lieutenant went back to his office.

Curious, the Lieutenant called Captain Smith.

"Hello, Captain Smith. This is Lt. Jones. Sir, can you please tell me why there are two men guarding the park bench?"

"Why yes Lieutenant, those men were there on the previous orders of Major Richards."

"I see." said the Lieutenant." And do you know why they are guarding the bench?"

"No Lieutenant," replied the Captain. "You would have to ask Major Richards."

So the lieutenant called Major Richards.

"Hello, Major Richards. This is Lt. Jones. Sir, can you please tell me why there are two men guarding the park bench?"

"Why yes Lieutenant, those men were there on the previous orders of Colonel Thompson."

"I see." said the Lieutenant."And do you know why they are guarding the bench?"

"No Lieutenant," replied the Major. "You would have to ask Colonel Thompson."

So the Lieutenant called Colonel Thompson.

"Hello, Colonel Thompson. This is Lt. Jones. Sir, can you please tell me why there are two men guarding the park bench?"

"You say there are two men guarding the park bench?" asked the Colonel.

"Yes, sir." replied the Lieutenant.

"You mean the park bench that over looks the parade ground?" asked the Colonel.

Yes sir, that's the one. I went up the chain of command and I was told you ordered those men to guard it."

"That's odd," said the Colonel. "I ordered those men to stand guard weeks ago. I would have thought the paint would have been dry by now."

.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


SwissJetPilot said:


> A young Lieutenant was walking across the base when he noticed two soldiers standing at attention on either side of a park bench.
> 
> The Lieutenant asked the first soldier, "Private, are you two men guarding this bench?"
> 
> ...


----------

